# Heat season is here. Any new ideas for heat source?



## Mudbronco (Dec 28, 2010)

Well heat season is coming. Our builders provide heat around here but some need a little direction. The worst are the mushroom pot heaters connected to a propane tank. Some are using the new consoles with natural gas and some are forced air blowers running on propane.

Any new ideas out there? Someone need to invent a dry air heater that is temperature controlled. Maybe a propane pot heater and and dehumidifer connected to an a/c for regulation? Oh and most times there isn't power to run a fan.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

12 volt fans and deep cycle boat batteries and charge them with your generator during the day. Cheap digital humidity gauge to monitor progress.

***Key is get the moisture out and keep it out , good idea is have the builder install a temporary furnace with a exhaust flue. It is a one time investment for them as they can move that furnace from on job site to the next one.

Just my 2cents
Joe


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

If you aint got power this wont work but if you do have power these are a great way for lots of dry heat.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...i_sku=255419&gclid=CPaHwaHlpcECFWqCMgodciUAZw


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

We have four of the Fostoria heaters. They're easy to move from job to job and easy to hook up. You have to have permanent power though you sometimes can hook them up to the temporary power pole. We've used them for five or six years now, they're clean, quite and one of them will easily heat a 3,000 square foot home. They're a really good source of temporary heat.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

using 240 electric heaters, been great


----------



## Mudbronco (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. My preference would be electric too.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I live in a perfect world...I have central air on all my jobs!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Mudbronco said:


> Well heat season is coming. Our builders provide heat around here but some need a little direction. The worst are the mushroom pot heaters connected to a propane tank. Some are using the new consoles with natural gas and some are forced air blowers running on propane.
> 
> Any new ideas out there? Someone need to invent a dry air heater that is temperature controlled. Maybe a propane pot heater and and dehumidifer connected to an a/c for regulation?
> 
> ...


I think Mudbronco wants ideas to remove the moisture from pot heaters and wet mud trying to dry.....joe


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

An affordable super size version of DampRid would be nice to try.


http://www.damprid.com/product/hanging-moisture-absorber-fragrance-free


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Moore has the same heat as us. We won't start taping till the furnace is running. No heat no work simple as that !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> Moore has the same heat as us. We won't start taping till the furnace is running. No heat no work simple as that !


I was being a smart ass!!! I rarely have power let alone a heat pump!


I will refuse to use or have propane on a job before or after my board is finished !! That chits a water hose !

I use kero blowers and dehumidifiers Then cross my fingers.

I have to work. no matter how STUPID the G/C or H/O Is!!!!


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I guess I live a sheltered life. We even carry moisture meters so we know it's DRY


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The biggest problem In the winters these days Will be the sponge boards. Don't set down an open water bottle near a sheet of Light weight !!

They have a HUGE problem ..And they know It.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> I guess I live a sheltered life. We even carry moisture meters so we know it's DRY


There stuck in the 70's here! It's out of my hands! I just roll with flow...

MY printer can push out all the info they need.... I've handed G/Cs Novels !!!!!! You dig?


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I here ya. Do you get a lot of shrinkage ?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> There stuck in the 70's here! It's out of my hands! I just roll with flow...
> 
> MY printer can push out all the info they need.... I've handed G/Cs Novels !!!!!! You dig?


Think we r stuck in the 60's here!!! 1 of my main contractors here promised to get electric in the houses as soon as they were wind and water tight! Well that never happened so if they r on a push for the houses it's not my problem!!:thumbsup: Wouldn't be so bad but it's not the company that pays for the power I would use it's the home owner!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

drywallmike08 said:


> I here ya. Do you get a lot of shrinkage ?


This time of the year I tell any1 that I'm doing a house for that if no heat or electric they r looking at a month before the place will b finished!! It's there call then as I don't do delayed shrinkage!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> An affordable super size version of DampRid would be nice to try.
> 
> 
> http://www.damprid.com/product/hanging-moisture-absorber-fragrance-free


 

nice :thumbsup:
have had dehumidifiers on the job and man does it work


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

I would like to try one of these
www.lbwhite.com 
The premier 170


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

dieselman350 said:


> I would like to try one of these
> www.lbwhite.com
> The premier 170


Those are some great heaters because they do burn the propane or natural gas very clean. No smell... Downside is you have lug around the big tanks of propane to feed it.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> using 240 electric heaters, been great


I was on a job last year that this heater was hooked up. Great heater! I have a Fostoria and they are great, too. Do you know the brand of this red heater? I need one!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I found it! I actually had it bookmarked. 
http://www.sylvane.com/qmark-brh-contractor-heater.html


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Magic said:


> If you aint got power this wont work but if you do have power these are a great way for lots of dry heat.
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...i_sku=255419&gclid=CPaHwaHlpcECFWqCMgodciUAZw


Turn the dam heat down my mud it drying before hits the wall


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Trim-Tex said:


> An affordable super size version of DampRid would be nice to try.
> 
> 
> http://www.damprid.com/product/hanging-moisture-absorber-fragrance-free





dieselman350 said:


> I would like to try one of these
> www.lbwhite.com
> The premier 170


I think the tradesman170 is more practical but using propane with this heater will expel at least a gallon of water per. hour and make sure you crack open all the windows

The Tradesman™ Portable Kerosene Heater are better for drywall finishing if you want to use a fuel source of some type. 

Electric is the way to go really....


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

I know there's the water issue but we do a lot of jobs without power so electric is not a option


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Just bought this as I'm sick off freezing my Butt off!:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

dieselman350 said:


> I know there's the water issue but we do a lot of jobs without power so electric is not a option


I dont supply heat...the contractor or home owner dose that for me. So if there is no heat then I dont work there. Move on to a other job.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> Just bought this as I'm sick off freezing my Butt off!:thumbsup:


 That's my route to go just need a inverter to run the fan and igniter on this units....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Just bought this as I'm sick off freezing my Butt off!:thumbsup:


That's a cigarette lighter!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Just bought this as I'm sick off freezing my Butt off!:thumbsup:


if you use Deezo where does the exhaust
go


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> I dont supply heat...the contractor or home owner dose that for me. So if there is no heat then I dont work there. Move on to a other job.


We supply everything being 100% self efficient goes a long way separating real professional companies from the others


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

dieselman350 said:


> We supply everything being 100% self efficient goes a long way separating real professional companies from the others


In new construction ..You have no choice !


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

We don't supply heat because of the liability. Every year I hear about houses burning down because of temp heaters. We were doing town houses a few years back. I showed up to spray one day and the fire dept was putting it out. The builder was running a propane heater full blast all nite. The 50lb tank got too hot and blew. It lifted the trusses 3". On the brighter side we were paid WELL to demo all the rock and redo everything


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> That's a cigarette lighter!


It will b better than F*ck All:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> if you use Deezo where does the exhaust
> go


I will run it on kerosene which burns cleaner!
It does say it's 98% efficient so it should burn near all without the fumes!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

ok so if I did supply the heat and and when the job is done and I take the heat with me ...and they dont have heat. what happens the the house when I am gone....

the house heater should be on after the sheetrock is put up. the rock should sit for two days before you apply mud to walls. after finishing the heat needs to stay on and not put into your work truck.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> ok so if I did supply the heat and and when the job is done and I take the heat with me ...and they dont have heat. what happens the the house when I am gone....
> 
> the house heater should be on after the sheetrock is put up. the rock should sit for two days before you apply mud to walls. after finishing the heat needs to stay on and not put into your work truck.


I agree with you! I am willing to provide heat while we are hanging. And maybe a day or two into finishing, but the permanent heat needs to be on before I am even close to completion. It is not worth the risk ruining a twenty thousand dollar drywall job. Get serious folks. There is a lot of money involved here.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

dieselman350 said:


> We supply everything being 100% self efficient goes a long way separating real professional companies from the others


Supplying heat or not supplying heat does not separate the professional drywall contractor from the non professional drywall contractor. The general contractor not supplying heat separates the professional general from the DYI, in my opinion. He is just asking for trouble and you the guy that did the drywall gets to pay for the repair, cuz he sure won't.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> I agree with you! I am willing to provide heat while we are hanging. And maybe a day or two into finishing, but the permanent heat needs to be on before I am even close to completion. It is not worth the risk ruining a twenty thousand dollar drywall job. Get serious folks. There is a lot of money involved here.


But homeowners ..and builders don't get this till It's too late ! 

Sad really !! :whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You are so right! Amazing how it has to be explained to them every single year! That's why I have a 350,000 BTU LP heater, a 15KW electric heater and a Marley electric heater. Oh, and a 215,000 BTU kerosene/diesel heater. Spoil them. I really take them for me. I don't like to be cold. :no:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

dieselman350 said:


> We supply everything being 100% self efficient goes a long way separating real professional companies from the others


O I have a diesel generator and heat and fans and water pumps but I will not bring my heat to a house...I feel its the General or home owners job. 
one day I will be a Professional hanger , builder , plumber , painter, electrician and drywall finisher  o and might try making tools a well:thumbsup:


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

Just saying a guy that shows up with everything he needs including heat is a guy the builder or gc might remember next time vs the guy the guy with all the problems and excuses cuz there's no heat


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

The builder who chooses the guy with his own heat is the builder who never has permanent heat. He is also the one who wants you to fix cracks and shrinkage for free when he gets heat. I'd prefer to get passed up so I have time for the ones who have permanent heat from the git go.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

drywallmike08 said:


> The builder who chooses the guy with his own heat is the builder who never has permanent heat. He is also the one who wants you to fix cracks and shrinkage for free when he gets heat. I'd prefer to get passed up so I have time for the ones who have permanent heat from the git go.


Agree! Had one last year that built a five thousand foot house without the furnace hooked up. He had ten little electric heaters going. The house stayed warm enough. When he turned the furnace on, though, every joint above one of those heaters cracked. Only about a foot or two. Bit I had to cut them and fix them. Told him he needs to get a furnace man that can do his job or another drywall guy. He said those cracks weren't that big of a deal for me to fix. True, but we are talking a house that those people are paying about a million dollars for. They really don't like seeing me back there fixing stuff. Makes us all look bad. Builder, drywaller, furnace man, everybody. So quite it,, just get the heat on. Simple...


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Just bought this as I'm sick off freezing my Butt off!:thumbsup:



How did the diesel heater work out Van?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

'Bump for Vanman


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> How did the diesel heater work out Van?


Sorry Gaz I forgot u had posted this!!!
Yea it made a huge dif for me freezing my butt off, but the problem I had was I wanted to run it on kerosene and over here u can't buy it in a 5 gallon drum, u need to b buying 300 ltrs at least!:furious:
And I don't get electric in most of my houses as they r 1 off's so I had to run a genie to power the thing!
This winter I'm just going to run red diesel through it!!:thumbsup:
It's not meant to b good for them but it's not an expensive bit of kit.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

How were the fumes? Is it a "wet heat" like propane / LPG?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Diesel heaters go good, Builder here has one and it was running in a small place I was doing a few weeks back, I had to turn it off, It was making the mud difficult to use but I was trying set long runs of no coat. Dry heat, Not fumes once running, A little fumy at start up but start it outside then bring it in.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I was thinking about one of these.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PASECO-F...63?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item54214e116f


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Must b my comp that's f*cked I think!
C if this works or get on my laptop thing!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I use a 50kw diesel and moistures not a problem, heats a big house real quick, I usually run it for 30 min then shut her down and crack a few windows open to let the house breath then turn the heat on again, problem is they're as noisey as hell and attract people from outside on a frosty morning


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> How were the fumes? Is it a "wet heat" like propane / LPG?


No Gaz dif heat from propane!
Bloody nice when it's - outside!:thumbsup:
Fumes were not really an issue unless u let it run dry!!!!!!!!


----------

